
Trying out Keybase - infodroid
https://anarc.at/blog/2016-03-10-keybase/
======
tracker1
My understanding is that the passphrase is the key to your private key, as
well as the api login for keybase.io, and that it's never sent to the server.

Now, one may question the encryption method(s) on the API and the private key
stored encrypted on keybase, I also believe you don't _have_ to upload your
private key. That said, part of the advantage of keybase is the ability to
access it from "anywhere". In this case ease of use is more paramount. Also,
being able to regularly validate an email address would be nice as well, I
think there's been progress on this. Also, that one should be able to easily
integrate with email applications for more transparent key lookups for
encryption... now, there may be issues of mitm at one's email service (if web
integration), but getting people to use encrypted messaging has always been
the harder part of adoption, which keybase is a part of.

